# [Solved] CoovaChilli-1.0.14 Ebuild

## 9dra

Please, anyone have coova-chilli-1.0.14 ebuild? or maybe you can show how to make that ebuild? anyone have tried coova-chilli?Last edited by 9dra on Sun Sep 27, 2009 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

9dra,

See bug 217141 changing the version in the ebuild name may get you what you need.

----------

## 9dra

OK. Thanks. The Ebuild work and install coova-chilli-1.0.14.

----------

